# Fenix vs Nitecore .... which is the better quality?



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 4, 2015)

I was about to buy a Fenix E20 Flashlight http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-e20-2015-led-flashlight-no-shake/

but noticed that Nitecore had some pretty cool offerings. http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/mt21a

.... so, they are pretty even in specs and size, but the Nitecore seems to be a slightly better value. I just wonder if the quality is about the same or if one trumps the other? Anyone here have experience with both and can chime in? Thanks!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2015)

Fenix


----------



## rpm00 (Oct 4, 2015)

Fenix


----------



## ven (Oct 4, 2015)

I would look at the new e25 from fenix over the e20 tbh, looks a great light.

I prefer Fenix build simply because it is better.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 4, 2015)

What's the difference? I noticed spec wise the Fenix weighs more, so maybe it is more rugged. Are the switches and reflector better or what else is the difference?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2015)

Fenix better quality control.


----------



## ven (Oct 4, 2015)

From what i have read and seen, inside the fenix are better quality in general,nitecore can scrimp in certain areas but it depends on which actual light. Generally fenix have better ano, imo better threads and over the years less issues regarding faults/returns................

Flip side i think nitecore's innovation is 2nd to none, just think sometimes lights are rushed out too quick and QC can be a little hit/ miss. Seems to have improved though of late............just my opinion and sure they will vary and more so from fan boys


Having owned a good few of each brand, i prefer fenix..................If someone has owned several of each brand and prefer nitecore then i respect their view.....

When looking at cheaper end lights, the quality imo does leave a bit to be desired on both brands in some cases. But if you pay $20 then ............well you get a $20 light! I would prefer my $20 invested in the fenix though :laughing:

My advice is try each brand and decide for yourself.
UI does vary per light and both brands win the UI side on different lights, all subjective though...........what i thinks great could be *beep* for you!

Reflectors- well out of both brands, again i have found less specs of dust if any in fenix lights, nitecore i have noticed forms of contamination,be it dust,debris but very small. Not enough to effect the light/beam .

Whats put me off nitecore of late is the cell layout , dont like the way they have gone and make daft errors like wrong diagram/instructions on the side of the tm06 body. Things like that did end up bugging me, i kind of thought after a few month,if they make errors like that,what else can they do. Admittedly either brand could be effected with "school boy errors".........again just imo.


----------



## magellan (Oct 4, 2015)

I can't personally say Fenix is better having never had any problems with my Nitecore lights, and I have a lot of Nitecores. But I agree with Ven that their innovation is second to none. They make some really fun lights. For example, my EAX Hammer is just one amazing AA based light. With 8xAA and 2000+ lumens it's a beast. And I love the TM06 and TM11.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared (Oct 4, 2015)

While I am an amateur flashlight guy, I own three Fenix flashlights and I never have to worry about them functioning correctly when I turn them on and off and flip through the different functions. Even as an amateur flashlight guy I have had to return multiple lights for circuitry problems. I have I have never had those problems with my Fenix lights


----------



## PartyPete (Oct 4, 2015)

I was in the same boat, too. I was considering a Fenix E25 and the MT2A caught my eye as well. The Nitecore was a bit brighter, more modes but a lot of folks seemed to have quality issues with Nitecore. 

I went with the E25 as a safer, more conservative choice. It's a good light, I'm happy with it. I was looking for more of an investment, rather than something prone to failure after a year or so.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2015)

^^ then you need an HDS


----------



## SidewaysLS4 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have only a Fenix, and a 'budget' version at that (E40), but quality-wise I couldn't be happier. Nice LED in it, perfect beam, and nothing went wrong with it in the couple years I've had it. It even survived a leaky AA battery


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 4, 2015)

ven said:


> Flip side i think nitecore's innovation is 2nd to none, just think sometimes lights are rushed out too quick and QC can be a little hit/ miss. Seems to have improved though of late............just my opinion and sure they will vary and more so from fan boys
> 
> Having owned a good few of each brand, i prefer fenix..................If someone has owned several of each brand and prefer nitecore then i respect their view.....
> 
> ...



Lets not forget the Fenix LD75C, Mark. Fenix uses the same battery configuration as Nitecore does on the TM06 and TM16, of two up and two down. The LD75C manual called for all of the positives contacts to face the front of the light. It is a very confusing light to install batteries in due to the use of springs on both ends, and the small pictographs used on the battery separators. 

Fenix used more plastic for reflectors than Nitecore. Is plastic good or perceived better than aluminum? The jury is out.

I like both light manufacturers. I tend to purchase higher end lights. I like the features both have. In today's manufacturing world, the bean counters are driving the cost out of product. If you are one of the first adopters of a new light, you might have a problem until it gets sorted out. This is where the warranty comes into play.

Fenix IMO, offers a better warranty than Nitecore.


----------



## akhyar (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm agree with Ven, as to me Fenix tends to maintain their reliability over long period of time. I have a P3D that has been with me since 2008 that has never gives me any problem. 

Nitecore, as Ven said, their innovation is second to none and their latest models seem to be well made, unlike their earlier models, from what I've read in this forum some are plagued with problems. I only have NC TM16 and the Tube, so my Nitecore's products are still limited though I plan to get the EC4S when it is available in group buy.

Comparing my TM16 with my Fenix TK22 v2014, I noticed that the Fenix is better finished, in term of anodizing and screw thread. Also on my TM16, sometimes I have to remove and re-insert the batteries before I can switch on the light. I don't think it is the batteries issue as I have 3 sets of button-top batteries, from IMR Keeppower to protected NCR18650B. As the problem is intermittent, I just leave it as it is. And then there's also the label in TM16 body that shows you can use CR123 batteries when in actual fact, you can only use 18650. 

Another thing that you might want to consider is the price, as Nitecore's products can be had with massive discount from online resellers, while Fenix not so.For eg, both the TM16 and TK75 v2015 have retail price of US$199, but the Nitecore can be had from as low as $116 while you are very lucky if you can find the Fenix for $150.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm, well, being a no0b I'm going to go with the overall advice here and go Fenix. I'll eventually try out some other brands, but there is so much to learn and so many lights. I don't know what happened to me, I got hooked on this stuff like immediately and it's a little bit scary.   :duh2:

:rock: Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 5, 2015)

I have had good success with both brands. I probably own a dozen or more of each brand. I think each has its own strengths and weakness in their respective product offerings. However, at the end of the day (flashlight pun), I lean towards Nitecore. Their innovation and product offerings pull me in. Granted I know cutting edge ideas and tech can come with its own bugs. For example: On small EDC lights packed with features, Fenix has nothing on a light like the EC11. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 5, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I have had good success with both brands. I probably own a dozen or more of each brand. I think each has its own strengths and weakness in their respective product offerings. However, at the end of the day (flashlight pun), I lean towards Nitecore. Their innovation and product offerings pull me in. Granted I know cutting edge ideas and tech can come with its own bugs. For example: On small EDC lights packed with features, Fenix has nothing on a light like the EC11. Just my opinion.



Yeah, I was noticing that... it seems that Nitecore has strobe, SOS and Beacon in even their lower priced lights. I like having those options and Fenix only offers them in their pricey lights. Oh well, I got my first Fenix tonight, an E20 and an E05 stainless. They seem like a really nice piece of workmanship. I'm sure I'll check out the Nitecores eventually ... there are quite a few that look nice to me.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 5, 2015)

I have those Fenix lights. I really like them. Solid performers. 

If you decide on trying a NC light. I strongly suggest you try the EC11. It has a few cons, like button size and remembering the modes, however nothing out weights its performance. The light is just a plain pocket rocket for its price line. I run mine solely on 18350s. I also love the red beacon light. Mostly for its locator feature. I put it on when I throw it in my back pack. So easy to find the light in a dark area. I hunt a lot. This light is always with me. Mostly a back up, but it is cheap enough to loose and not cry. I have some lights, if I lost or dropped it, I would have to cancel the hunt. Shot, maybe even have to cancel Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 5, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I have those Fenix lights. I really like them. Solid performers.
> 
> If you decide on trying a NC light. I strongly suggest you try the EC11. It has a few cons, like button size and remembering the modes, however nothing out weights its performance. The light is just a plain pocket rocket for its price line. I run mine solely on 18350s. I also love the red beacon light. Mostly for its locator feature. I put it on when I throw it in my back pack. So easy to find the light in a dark area. I hunt a lot. This light is always with me. Mostly a back up, but it is cheap enough to loose and not cry. I have some lights, if I lost or dropped it, I would have to cancel the hunt. Shot, maybe even have to cancel Christmas.




Cool, thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Jash (Oct 6, 2015)

I've got 27 Fenix products with 0% failure rate from quality of manufacturing. I've owned 4 Nitecores with 100% failure from lack of quality manufacturing.

Some say the newer lights are better than the older lights, but there's still an awful lot of threads pop up about Nitecore issues.

The cutting edge goes blunt quickly.


----------



## Vortus (Oct 6, 2015)

Another Toyota vs Nissan. Both are good, pick which model like the most, check for issues and reviews. If acceptable buy and drive it.


----------



## sandalian (Oct 6, 2015)

I prefer Fenix over Nitecore just because the tint color.
But it's just a personal preference.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 6, 2015)

Votes, you sir are correct. So many models really makes it hard. Each has a great model in its own right, and each has a ho hum model. I take issue with people who buy one light from a manufacture and don't like it, even for good reason, and then they assume the rest of the line up is rubbish based on that one bad experience. A car analogy is great. Look at electronics: Heck look at Apple. One of the most profitable companies in the world and they have some duds, and some folks that love them, and folks that hate them. 

Jash, WOW! Bad luck there for sure. Not knowing any details of your problems, I will say: I have seen some folks flame a light manufacture because they didn't understand the UI. They thought the light was malfunctioning when it was user error. I not at all saying you were one of those folks. Just a blanket statement. Of course I have run into some lights that over exposure to the stupid UI design will lead sheer madness.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just off the top of my head, I can think of several Nitecore quality issues. Not many (if any) from Fenix.

I like both manufacturers and have several models from both. Fenix just seems like they get the QUALITY part right 99% of the time.


----------



## beaconterraone (Oct 10, 2015)

Fenix is premiere, but Nitecore is nothing to laugh at.


----------

